

Security Through Hilarity: Statistics on funny ID photos - djsyzygy
http://www.adamsonic.com/blog/?p=524

======
mattangriffel
Anyone else notice that you're apparently more likely to get a ticket when
pulled over by a cop if your ID has a funny photo?

Given how easily the percentages convert into low samples (50%/50% = 2/4 or
3/6 vs. 67%/33% = 2/3) I definitely don't trust the statistical significance
of this data.

~~~
djsyzygy
Yeah the sample rate was pretty low for police interactions. I try not to get
pulled over that often. :)

------
bcbrown
I wish he cited his sources for the statistics.

~~~
djsyzygy
Sources were from personal experience using these IDs. I appreciate the
feedback and I'll update the blog.

